# مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2008)

الحمل
21 مارس – 20 إبريل

الجانب الإيجابي: هم أشخاص متحمسون دائما لا ينظرون إلى الوراء ولا يصابون بالإحباط إذا ما تعرضوا لبعض المشكلات بغض النظر عن حجمها، يعرفون ما يريدون بالضبط وكيف يحققون أهدافهم. كما يتصفون بالقدرة على التخيل والإبداع والتوافق مع جميع فئات البشر.

الجانب السلبي: هم متعجلون الأمور دائما مما يجعلهم قد يفقدون أشياء كثيرة دون أن يدروا، أحيانا ما يتحول بعضهم إلى أشخاص مدمرين إذا لم تسير الأمور وفق أهوائهم خاصة إذا لم يستمعوا إلى صوت العقل، وأحياناً ما يتصفون بالعناد.

الثور
21 إبريل – 20 مايو


الجانب الإيجابي: هم أكثر الكائنات قدرة على التركيز والتماسك، محل ثقة جميع من حولهم لذا دائما ما نجد أصدقاء مولود برج الثور يعتمدون عليه ويثقون في آرائه، قدرتهم على المثابرة والاجتهاد تساعدهم على تحقيق معظم أهدافهم وأحلامهم، هم أشخاص متسامحون بطبيعتهم ويميلون إلى الهدوء في كل شيء، ولديهم حرص وحذر في كل خطواتهم مما يضمن لهم النجاح دائما.

الجانب السلبي: هم نموذج للعناد لا مثيل له، لا يصغون لآراء الآخرين لأنهم يتشككون في كل من حولهم بدرجة كبيرة، لا يحبون أن يصفهم أحد بأنهم مخطئون حتى وإن كانوا مخطئين فعلاً.

الجوزاء
21مايو – 20 يونيو


الجانب الإيجابي: تجد معظمهم أشخاصا شديدي الذكاء لديهم سعة أفق يحسدون عليها لذا فحتى قراراتهم السريعة قد تكون صائبة أحيانا وهذا بدوره يساعدهم على أن يتكيفوا مع أي وضع خاصة وأنهم واثقون من أنفسهم ومواهبهم. يتميز بعضهم بالقدرة على القيام بعدة أعمال مختلفة في نفس الوقت، لبقون ويجيدون فن الحديث لذلك فهم دائما محور اهتمام الآخرين في أي مكان.

الجانب السلبي: بسبب رغبتهم في القيام بعدة أشياء في نفس الوقت فقد ينتهي بهم الأمر دون إنجاز أي شيء خاصة أنهم يعتبرون التركيز في شيء واحد أمراً محالا، وهذا يجعل من الصعب الاعتماد عليهم أحيانا، بعضهم سليط اللسان لا يبالي بمشاعر الآخرين ولا يفكر إلا في نفسه لذا فعليه أن يراجع نفسه كثيراً حتى لا يخسر من حوله.

السرطان
21 يونيو – 20 يوليو


الجانب الإيجابي: هم أشخاص ذوو طبيعة بسيطة متفهمة للأمور، يتميزون بالمحبة والتعاطف مع الآخرين ويكرهون أن يروا شخصا يعاني أو يتألم، هم أكثر من يحترمون القيم الإنسانية وصادقون فيما يقولون بصفة عامة، لديهم صبر على كل المتاعب التي تحيط بهم حتى تنتهي. لديهم حساسية تجاه كل من حولهم تجعلهم يحظون بالحب والاحترام.

الجانب السلبي: إذا ما وجدوا صعوبة في مواجهة الحياة تصبح الدنيا صعبة عليهم جداً لدرجة تجعلهم يتجهون إلى العزلة والبعد عن الناس، قد يميل بعضهم إلى الكسل وافتقار الطموح، فضلا عن أي شيء قد يبدو صعباً فإنهم يتركونه للآخرين وهذا قد يجعلهم سلبيين إلى حد ما.

الأسد
21 يوليو – 20 أغسطس


الجانب الإيجابي: غالبا ما يكون أصحابه ذوي شخصية قوية وقدرة كبيرة على التنظيم والإدارة، لهم شعبية كبيرة عند كل من حولهم يتميزون بالكرم ولديهم قدر كبير من الطاقة والحماس، ثقتهم بأنفسهم لا حدود لها وهذا يعطيهم دافعا كبيرا في السير إلى الأمام، يمكن للآخرين أن يثقوا بهم ويعتمدوا عليهم في كل الأوقات.

الجانب السلبي: لا يعترفون بأخطائهم وعادة ما تجدهم متغطرسين إلى حد كبير ويظنون أنه ليس هناك من يستحق موقع القيادة إلا هم، آراؤهم عن أنفسهم تتميز بالمبالغة الشديدة، وعادة ما تجدهم ماديين ولا يفكرون إلا في الربح.

العذراء
21 أغسطس – 20 سبتمبر


الجانب الإيجابي: يعرفون كيف ينظمون الأشياء ويرتبونها، يحاول مواليد هذا البرج أن يفعلوا ما بوسعهم للوصول إلى الكمال، يؤمنون بالصراحة والتعامل على المكشوف، يسعون بجد شديد إلى تحسين أوضاعهم، مطلعون دائما على كل جديد في مجال عملهم ما يدفع به إلى الأمام دائماً.

الجانب السلبي: يظنون أنهم هم الوحيدون الذين يمكن أن يقوموا بعمل الأشياء بالصورة التي ينبغي أن تتم بها، قد يتصفون بالقسوة أحياناً ويميلون إلى البخل ومحاولة فرض آرائهم على الآخرين.

الميزان
21 سبتمبر – 20 أكتوبر

الجانب الإيجابي: يعشقون الانسجام والتوافق، يهتمون بتحقيق التوازن في حياتهم، يتميزون بصفة عامة بالحنان واحترام المشاعر، يتميز الكثير منهم بالاعتدال وسعة الأفق ومعظمهم يسعى إلى السلام والوفاق الاجتماعي. ناجحون في عملهم خاصة إذا كان لديهم طموح في هذا العمل.

الجانب السلبي: قد يميل بعضهم إلى الخديعة والكذب، عندما يجد بعضهم صعوبة في التوافق مع من حوله فيلجأون إلى الانسحاب من الواقع والانغماس في الخيال وأحلام اليقظة، بعض شخصيات هذا البرج قد يميل إلى التفاهة والسذاجة.

العقرب
21 أكتوبر – 20 نوفمبر 


الجانب الإيجابي: يعرفون ما يريدون بالضبط من الحياة لأنهم أشخاص محددون، يتميزون بإخلاص نادر للأشخاص والأشياء، حين يحددون هدفا فإنهم يسعون إلى تحقيقه بصورة مباشرة تماماً، يتصفون بالشجاعة والإقدام وإرادتهم الحديدية لا تجعل أي هدف يبدو أمامهم مستحيلا.

الجانب السلبي: يتوهمون أحيانا بأنهم قد انجرحت أحاسيسهم بلا سبب، قد يكونون متكبرين أحياناً ولا تخلو شخصية برج العقرب من بعض الغرور، قد تتميز أساليبهم في الحصول على ما يريدون أحيانا بالطيش أو المكر، مزاجهم عنيف ومتقلب. 

القوس
21 نوفمبر – 20 ديسمبر


الجانب الإيجابي: يتميزون بالصدق والاستقامة والهدوء لديهم نضج في البحث عن الأشياء، يثقون في الآخرين بسهولة، يتمتعون بروح الفكاهة، معروفون بالمرح وحب الحيوانات، ينصتون دائما للرأي الآخر وينحازون له لو كان أفضل من رأيهم ويعرفون كيف يحولون أحلامهم إلى حقيقة.

الجانب السلبي: لهم مجازفات طائشة ولا يتعلمون من أخطائهم غالبا ما يسيئون تدبير شئونهم المالية، قد يعطون وعوداً لا يوفون بها وكثيرا ما يبددون جزءا كبيرا من طاقتهم بلا مردود.

الجدى
21 ديسمبر – 19 يناير


الجانب الإيجابي: يتميزون بالاستقرار الشديد والصبر، طموحهم كبير ويعرفون كيف يحققون أهدافهم، يستمرون في عملهم حتى يتموه على أكمل وجه، لديهم قدرة غير عادية على السيطرة على أنفسهم وأعصابهم ومشاعرهم ويتكيفون مع أي وضع.

الجانب السلبي: ينتقدون الآخرين بصورة لاذعة ويتوقعون أن يكون جميع من حولهم على نفس مستواهم من الجدية، لديهم قدر من الجشع وضيق الأفق، ويميلون أحياناً إلى التقليل من شأن الآخرين.

الدلو
20 يناير - 18 فبراير


الجانب الإيجابي: يتميز مواليد الدلو بالأمانة والاستقامة الشديدة، يمكن للآخرين أن يعتمدوا عليهم لالتزامهم الشديد بكلمتهم ووعودهم، يهتمون بمساعدة من حولهم وغالبا ما نجدهم سابقين لعصرهم يتوافقون مع الغير بسهولة شديدة.

الجانب السلبي: يخططون لحياتهم ولكنهم نادراً ما ينفذون ما خططوا له لأنهم غير واقعيين، قد لا يتفق الآخرون معهم على طول الخط نظراً لتصرفاتهم غير التقليدية، نادراً ما يعترفون بأخطائهم حتى إذا كانت واضحة.

برج الحوت
19 فبراير – 20 مارس


الجانب الإيجابي: أشخاص يتمتعون بالعطاء لأقصى درجة ممكنة لديهم عطف وحنان لا مثيل له متفتحون ولا ينتقدون الغير إذا أخطأوا، الحاسة السادسة قوية جداً لديهم يسعون إلى المثالية وتصليح أوضاع كل من حولهم، يفنون حياتهم في العمل.

الجانب السلبي: يميل بعضهم إلى الاكتئاب وأحيانا يشعرون بأنهم مظلومون بشكل مبالغ فيه، قد يعيبهم الكسل وأنهم يتركون الأمور تجري في مسارها دون أي محاولة من جانبهم لتغييرها وذلك لضعف إرادتهم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



> الجدى
> 21 ديسمبر – 19 يناير
> 
> 
> ...



ده أنااااااااااا :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Meriamty (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*




> *
> برج الحوت
> 19 فبراير – 20 مارس
> 
> ...






وده انا :smil13:


هههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل يا مرمورة 

ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## gigi angel (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*

الجدى
21 ديسمبر – 19 يناير


الجانب الإيجابي: يتميزون بالاستقرار الشديد والصبر، طموحهم كبير ويعرفون كيف يحققون أهدافهم، يستمرون في عملهم حتى يتموه على أكمل وجه، لديهم قدرة غير عادية على السيطرة على أنفسهم وأعصابهم ومشاعرهم ويتكيفون مع أي وضع.

الجانب السلبي: ينتقدون الآخرين بصورة لاذعة ويتوقعون أن يكون جميع من حولهم على نفس مستواهم من الجدية، لديهم قدر من الجشع وضيق الأفق، ويميلون أحياناً إلى التقليل من شأن الآخرين


موضوع جميل اوى و زى العسل زيك يا مرموره


----------



## sameh7610 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



> الجوزاء
> 21مايو – 20 يونيو
> 
> 
> ...


موضوع جميل يا عفريتة
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*

انا يا ستى طلعت الحوت ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*

يوووه مرة الاقى نفسى الاسد ومرة الاقى نفسى العذاء متحيرناش بقى ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



> الميزان
> 21 سبتمبر – 20 أكتوبر
> 
> الجانب الإيجابي: يعشقون الانسجام والتوافق، يهتمون بتحقيق التوازن في حياتهم، يتميزون بصفة عامة بالحنان واحترام المشاعر، يتميز الكثير منهم بالاعتدال وسعة الأفق ومعظمهم يسعى إلى السلام والوفاق الاجتماعي. ناجحون في عملهم خاصة إذا كان لديهم طموح في هذا العمل.
> ...


*ودا انا الميزان*
*هههههههه*
:yaka:​


----------



## s_h (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> الحمل
> 21 مارس – 20 إبريل
> 
> الجانب الإيجابي: هم أشخاص متحمسون دائما لا ينظرون إلى الوراء ولا يصابون بالإحباط إذا ما تعرضوا لبعض المشكلات بغض النظر عن حجمها، يعرفون ما يريدون بالضبط وكيف يحققون أهدافهم. كما يتصفون بالقدرة على التخيل والإبداع والتوافق مع جميع فئات البشر.
> ...


شكرا ليكى يا مرمر
ربنا يبركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



Meriamty قال:


> وده انا :smil13:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...





ياااااااه يا مريمتى أوعى تكونى من الناس المكتئبين دول زى ما مكتوب 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



germen قال:


> الجدى
> 21 ديسمبر – 19 يناير
> 
> 
> ...



أهلا أهلا يا جيرو...

ده أنتى طلعتى زيى اهووووووووو :yahoo::yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



sameh7610 قال:


> موضوع جميل يا عفريتة
> ربنا يعوضك



أهلا يا سامح...

ايووووووة ياعم انا بقى هحسدك على الذكاء 

زى ماهو مكتوب فى برجك 

خاااااااف منى بقى :dance:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا باشا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> انا يا ستى طلعت الحوت ربنا يباركك موضوع جميل



أهلا يا نيفين...

أوعى بردوا تكونى من المكتئبين دول 

زى مامكتوب فى برجك يا نيفين 

لو كنتى منهم تعاليلى وانا هديكى وصفة جامدة :t4:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



ميرنا قال:


> يوووه مرة الاقى نفسى الاسد ومرة الاقى نفسى العذاء متحيرناش بقى ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه يا ميرنا مش عارفة تاريخ ميلادك ؟ :act31:

نورتى ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *ودا انا الميزان*
> *هههههههه*
> :yaka:​



أهلا يا نيفين...

سيدى يا سيدى ايه الحنان ده كلووووه :999:

اللهم لا حسد :a63::a63:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسل

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



s_h قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا مرمر
> ربنا يبركك



أهـــلا s_h

يااااااعينى على الحماس 

اللهم لا حسد طبعا :new2:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا باشا 
​


----------



## ارووجة (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



> الدلو
> 20 يناير - 18 فبراير
> 
> 
> ...



كلام صحيح


> يخططون لحياتهم ولكنهم نادراً ما ينفذون ما خططوا له لأنهم غير واقعيين،



صح  حد يصحيني من الحلم

ميرسي ياقمر عالموضوع


----------



## فادية (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



> القوس
> 21 نوفمبر – 20 ديسمبر
> 
> 
> ...



احم  احم    
اوعي  تقولي  ليوحنا  يا مرمر   عالموضوع  دا  
بلاش فضايح  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



ارووجة قال:


> كلام صحيح
> 
> 
> صح  حد يصحيني من الحلم
> ...



أهلا يا ارووجة...

انت شخصية جميلة من غير حاجة يا ارووجة:flowers:

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر





​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



فادية قال:


> احم  احم
> اوعي  تقولي  ليوحنا  يا مرمر   عالموضوع  دا
> بلاش فضايح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



أهلا فادية...

تعاااااااااااالى يايوحنا شوف :a4:

هههههههههههههههههههه

طيب تعالى شوف بجد يا يوحنا بقى...

فادية بتتمتع بالصدق والاستقامة والمرح 

أيوة يااااعم من قدك انا مش بحسد ولا حاجة 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بس أبقى اتعلمى من أخطائك يا فادية 

ومتدوخيش يوحنا معاكى :smil13:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسل






​


----------



## marmarr (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*

برج الحوت
19 فبراير – 20 مارس


الجانب الإيجابي: أشخاص يتمتعون بالعطاء لأقصى درجة ممكنة لديهم عطف وحنان لا مثيل له متفتحون ولا ينتقدون الغير إذا أخطأوا، الحاسة السادسة قوية جداً لديهم يسعون إلى المثالية وتصليح أوضاع كل من حولهم، يفنون حياتهم في العمل.

الجانب السلبي: يميل بعضهم إلى الاكتئاب وأحيانا يشعرون بأنهم مظلومون بشكل مبالغ فيه، قد يعيبهم الكسل وأنهم يتركون الأمور تجري في مسارها دون أي محاولة من جانبهم لتغييرها وذلك لضعف إرادتهم[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



marmarr قال:


> برج الحوت
> 19 فبراير – 20 مارس
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

أهلا بيكى يا مرمر...

أيوة يا عم تسعون إلى المثالية وكمان الحاسة السادسة 

وكمان تفنون حياتكم فى العمل 

لالالالالالا مش هينفع كده بقى :nunu0000:

أنا شكلى هحول للحوت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسولة ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



> برج الحوت
> 19 فبراير – 20 مارس
> 
> 
> ...


*وده انا ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*

*بصوا بقى مرمر هتتلزق فى الحوت ازاى
اوعى نبلعك ​*


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*

*ميرسى للموضوع  انا فعلا ماكنتش اعرف اى حاجة عن الابراج ولا كنت بهتم بيها 
بس اغلب الحاجات لاقيتها صح​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وده انا ​*



حتى انتى كماااااااااااان يا انجى طلعتى الحوت ld:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصوا بقى مرمر هتتلزق فى الحوت ازاى
> اوعى نبلعك ​*



:smi420::smi420:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ميرسى للموضوع  انا فعلا ماكنتش اعرف اى حاجة عن الابراج ولا كنت بهتم بيها
> بس اغلب الحاجات لاقيتها صح​*



بس مقولتش يعنى يا جوجو 

برجك اااااايه ld:

متخفش مش هنحسد ولا حاجة :smile02

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*

لا برافو فية حاجات كتير صح

شكرا يا أنسة على الموضوع الحلو دة​
*يغلق:t33:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> لا برافو فية حاجات كتير صح
> 
> شكرا يا أنسة على الموضوع الحلو دة​
> *يغلق:t33:​*



اهلااااااااااا روووكى :t32:

ووووبعدين فين برجك يااااااد olling:

ههههههههههههههه

يغلق كمان :t32:

ماشى ماشى مفييييييييش نورتleasantr​


----------



## وليم تل (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*

شكرا مرمر ميرو
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## جيلان (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> السرطان
> 21 يونيو – 20 يوليو
> 
> 
> ...



*ده انااااااا
ميرسى حبيبتىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجامد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## vetaa (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



> العقرب
> 21 أكتوبر – 20 نوفمبر
> 
> 
> ...



فى حاجات صح يا مرمر

بجد موضوع جميييييييل
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر ميرو
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



شكرا لمرورك يا استاذنا ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



جيلان قال:


> *ده انااااااا
> ميرسى حبيبتىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجامد
> ربنا يباركك*



هههههههههههههههههههههه

سيدى يا سيدى :heat:

ااااالله يسهله ههههههههههههه

نورتى ياعسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



vetaa قال:


> فى حاجات صح يا مرمر
> 
> بجد موضوع جميييييييل
> ميرسى يا قمر



ميرسى يافيتا ونورتى الموضوع ياعسل​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ​
> الأسد
> 21 يوليو – 20 أغسطس​
> 
> ...




*هو انا المفروض انى برج الأسد*
*بس هو الصفات ابتدت تقع منى فى الآخر كدة ليه ؟؟؟ اكونش من برج تانى ؟؟؟*
:thnk0001:
*ميرسي مرمورة على الموضوع الحلو ده*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> *هو انا المفروض انى برج الأسد*
> *بس هو الصفات ابتدت تقع منى فى الآخر كدة ليه ؟؟؟ اكونش من برج تانى ؟؟؟*
> :thnk0001:
> *ميرسي مرمورة على الموضوع الحلو ده*[/CENTER]



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وأنتى سيباها تقع منك كده يا ماريان وساكتة :t33:

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل​


----------



## sweetly heart (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*




> الحمل
> 21 مارس – 20 إبريل
> الجانب الإيجابي: هم أشخاص متحمسون دائما لا ينظرون إلى الوراء ولا يصابون بالإحباط إذا ما تعرضوا لبعض المشكلات بغض النظر عن حجمها، يعرفون ما يريدون بالضبط وكيف يحققون أهدافهم. كما يتصفون بالقدرة على التخيل والإبداع والتوافق مع جميع فئات البشر.
> الجانب السلبي: هم متعجلون الأمور دائما مما يجعلهم قد يفقدون أشياء كثيرة دون أن يدروا، أحيانا ما يتحول بعضهم إلى أشخاص مدمرين إذا لم تسير الأمور وفق أهوائهم خاصة إذا لم يستمعوا إلى صوت العقل، وأحياناً ما يتصفون بالعناد.



صحيح عفريتة المنتدى مشكوووووووووووووووورة اكتير اخت عفريتة


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*

سلام الرب يسوع 
انا بقي عارفه نفسي انا السد :t32:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



sweetly heart قال:


> صحيح عفريتة المنتدى مشكوووووووووووووووورة اكتير اخت عفريتة



هههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا سويتى وميرسى على كلامك 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مميزات وعيوب كل الابراج ادخل وشوف برجك بسرعة*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> انا بقي عارفه نفسي انا السد :t32:



اهلاااااااااااا بالاسد :kap:

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل​


----------

